# Drill Press Table



## cfellows (May 20, 2011)

I've decided that I would like to update my floor model drill press table. I currently have a small, round table with a center hole and two radial slots for fastening things down. I think I would like to make another table which would be square or rectangular. One requirement will be the addition of an adjustable fence.

There are lots of woodworking drill press tables available, but I would like this to be primarily for metalworking, which, in my mind, dictates that it be made of metal, preferably cast iron or steel.

Have any of you made or modified the table on your drill press? Would like to see a picture or two if you have something interesting.

Thx...
Chuck


----------



## tel (May 20, 2011)

Yo Chuck, I did a few mods to the table on my small Taiwanese bench mounted one. The table on it is square, with a centre hole and two slots running down the sides. First thing I did was fit an outrigger to the front, which supports it and takes out any flex, then I made a fence for it, and also an adjustable end stop - nothing real fancy in any of it. I'll see if I can take a few pics for you over the weekend.


----------



## New_Guy (May 20, 2011)

tel  said:
			
		

> Yo Chuck, I did a few mods to the table on my small Taiwanese bench mounted one. The table on it is square, with a centre hole and two slots running down the sides. First thing I did was fit an outrigger to the front, which supports it and takes out any flex, then I made a fence for it, and also an adjustable end stop - nothing real fancy in any of it. I'll see if I can take a few pics for you over the weekend.



sounds interesting cant wait for pic's


----------



## Omnimill (May 20, 2011)

Woodworking drills often seem to have extra gizmo's on the table, See middle picture:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jet-jdp-2800vs-pillar-drill-prod796881/

Also:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-pillar-drill-table-prod364868/

Vic.


----------



## cfellows (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, Tel, look forward to seeing what you've done.

Vic, that Jet table looks nice although still geared more to wood than metal. 

I think my main interest is a square table, at least 10 x 10 with an easily adjustable, metal fence. 

My drill press is a Taiwan flor model from 15 or more years ago. It works pretty good.

It occurs to me that the drill press is highly underated in terms of the amount of use it gets. In retrospect, I wish I had spent more money and bought a heavy duty, industrial grade drill press. Might do that yet if I can find a good deal on a used one.

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (May 20, 2011)

Being somewhat impatient, I decided to move ahead with my version of a drill press table add-on. I had a piece of 3/8" thick aluminum cast tool plate 12" x 16" that seemed to fit the bill. It was previously used as a sliding table on my tablesaw and although I would have preferred something a little thicker, this stuff ain't cheap and I already had it, so the math was simple.

Here is a picture of the existing drill press table...







Here's new table mounted on top of the old one...






And a picture underneath to see how it is secured...






And for now, I'll clamp a piece of angle aluminum on for an adjustable fence...






That fence is a bit bulky and will probably be replaced with something small eventually. You might also notice that I radiused the corners and all the edges since I seem to have an increasing tendency to run into things, particularly sharp edges, as I get older! :big:

Chuck


----------



## Omnimill (May 20, 2011)

Nice work Chuck, that should do the job. I must admit I was lucky when I got my bench drill, It's old and noisy but very solid and has served me well. I reckon it was probably built in the 1950's and weighs twice as much as similar size modern ones.

Vic.


----------



## lugnut (May 20, 2011)

I like your drill table Chuck, I have been playing with the idea of making a drill press table with T slots in it much like my milling machine table.  It would allow one to use the mills clamping fixtures and would also be handy to attach various vices and other things. Would be a great way to attach a wood top or other surfaces and a fence also..


----------



## tel (May 20, 2011)

A big improvement Chuck, now you just need to slot it down each side to make it adjustable.

My fence is just a piece of (I think) 20mm x 10mm flat steel.


----------



## TroyO (May 21, 2011)

Rockler makes these cam levers that are handy for things like a fence on those slots.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10602&filter=cam

I use some on my router table, they work great. (Or, make your own.... but they go one sale sometimes for 1/2 price. It would cost me more than that in materials, LOL.)


----------



## ShopShoe (May 26, 2011)

Can you use the center hole?

I occasionally have a need to drill or tap the end of a long rod and find this cheap collet fixture with the appropriate collet useful when combined with the center hole on my drill press table. The photo is a mockup. In reality I set up carefully and clamp everything.






--ShopShoe


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 14, 2011)

My DP is a fairly recent Rigid brand. I have wondered if a stock replacement from a Rigid or maybe Sears DP would fit.
Some of those in Sears have tables that look to be 18" square.


----------

